# Yes Standard vs Typo vs Greats



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone want to push me in a direction, or should I just go with whichever one is cheaper?


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

First of all you are always going to have buyers envy because snowboards are awesome and there's always going to be another cool deck you want to try. Second, specs can be great to help guide people toward the right board, but it just becomes marketing noise if you don't have a solid reference point to know what your looking for (beyond basic sizing), which you just don't. Simply based on your ability level I'd go with the Typo as your first choice because most people will benefit from a directional board, followed by the greats. The standard is probably too much board for you at this point.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you for your opinion. Typo is also the cheapest option. How do you feel about it not have a true sintered base vs the Greats which does. I understand I might not notice a difference between the boards now, but I'll probably end up riding the same board for the next 3-4 years so it needs to grow (probably significantly) with me. I have been sufficiently convinced by other topics that I really don't need a true twin, but it seems like most of the all mountain boards that are recommended are true twins anyway.

I'm also looking at the Capita Mercury as well.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Never rode a Typo so I have no idea what the base is like, but I'd be surprised if it made any noticeable difference. If I were looking for a single board quiver killer the typo, mercury, rome national, etc. would all be at the top of my list. There are a lot of twins in the same category that are awesome boards, but I think that's just manufacturers catering to market demand more than anything. If you'll be riding powder at all, get a directional twin. I know a lot of guys, myself included that ride their twins setback a bit anyway. Riding switch and in the park you won't notice a small amount of set back whatsoever, but it will definitely make your regular riding easier especially on a pow day.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> Never rode a Typo so I have no idea what the base is like, but I'd be surprised if it made any noticeable difference. If I were looking for a single board quiver killer the typo, mercury, rome national, etc. would all be at the top of my list. There are a lot of twins in the same category that are awesome boards, but I think that's just manufacturers catering to market demand more than anything. If you'll be riding powder at all, get a directional twin. I know a lot of guys, myself included that ride their twins setback a bit anyway. Riding switch and in the park you won't notice a small amount of set back whatsoever, but it will definitely make your regular riding easier especially on a pow day.


Understood and agreed. I honestly don't see pow other than maybe 2 days a season, but it is nice to have a little back leg relief when I do. That being said, the typo only have 5mm of set back so it's just barely a directional twin anyway.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You're definitely overthinking it and over-concerning yourself with minute details that make almost no difference.

1. there's nothing to be concerned with underbite, overbite, assym sidecut, etc. You will be able to ride either.

2. All these boards are pretty much twins. You can set back any board if you need to for deeper snow... 

3. Sintered is better if you plan to wax. If you don't care... don't want to... think it's pointless; then sure, non-sintered will work.

4. Anything between 155 and 157 will work. Don't think you need a wide board with size 10 unless you go really short, like 154...


None of the boards you mentioned are toy boards.... so be ready for that; just pick whichever board you think you like more and go to the mountain as much as you can.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

F1EA said:


> You're definitely overthinking it and over-concerning yourself with minute details that make almost no difference.
> 
> 1. there's nothing to be concerned with underbite, overbite, assym sidecut, etc. You will be able to ride either.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the insight. I usually wax every 3-4 days on snow. I'm no expert, but I do try to keep a fresh layer on. The 155 Typo's on Evo seem to have been bought out. I guess I'll see what stock is available once the end of season sales start. Right now it's looking like Capita Mercury and Yes The Greats is what I'll be looking for.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

CelliniKS said:


> Thank you for the insight. I usually wax every 3-4 days on snow. I'm no expert, but I do try to keep a fresh layer on. The 155 Typo's on Evo seem to have been bought out. I guess I'll see what stock is available once the end of season sales start. Right now it's looking like Capita Mercury and Yes The Greats is what I'll be looking for.


156 Greats should do it.

If you already wax often, then you will benefit from a sintered base so it's worth it. Whether beginner or not, waxed boards feel awesome.

If you're going to wait until later, the better to wait and decide then. By that time I doubt there would be any 156 Greats or Mercury left so your list will be different.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Damn, maybe I should just pull the trigger now then. I was hoping to get a killer deal (closer to 30% off), but I'm starting to worry if any of the boards I want will be available in my size next month.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

CelliniKS said:


> Damn, maybe I should just pull the trigger now then. I was hoping to get a killer deal (closer to 30% off), but I'm starting to worry if any of the boards I want will be available in my size next month.


LOL
Yeah... while you hope and worry..... some other dude is going to grab your boards. 

Thing is those boards you are looking at are popular boards and those are the most average joe sizes. They normally go faster than sizes around 150 or 165. Getting them at 30% vs whatever the discount is now (20%?) is probably only like $50. So unless you want to stay really flexible and look at other options then grab one soon. It's not the end of the world either way..... but if you wait for later, you will probably have to look at other options.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Alright, you convinced me. What is money anyway? No I just need to decide between a 155 Capita Mercury at full price, 157 Mercury at 15% off, or a 156 Greats at 15% off. I definitely like the graphic on the capita better, but I did want to go for something shorter than the 157 that I have now just to see if I liked the maneuverability more. Tough choice.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

CelliniKS said:


> Alright, you convinced me. What is money anyway? No I just need to decide between a 155 Capita Mercury at full price, 157 Mercury at 15% off, or a 156 Greats at 15% off. I definitely like the graphic on the capita better, but I did want to go for something shorter than the 157 that I have now just to see if I liked the maneuverability more. Tough choice.


Well, that'ss up to you to decide.

Not a tough choice though.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Just go buy a board before I go and buy that size. Or some other dude.


----------



## ninjah00d (Feb 22, 2018)

i was looking at these exact 3 boards a few days ago, and ended up pulling the trigger on a standard. i was looking for a "one-board quiver" type of board, and went back and forth quite a bit between the standard and greats.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

CelliniKS said:


> Alright, you convinced me. What is money anyway? No I just need to decide between a 155 Capita Mercury at full price, 157 Mercury at 15% off, or a 156 Greats at 15% off. I definitely like the graphic on the capita better, but I did want to go for something shorter than the 157 that I have now just to see if I liked the maneuverability more. Tough choice.


Get the 157 Mercury.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Get the 157 Mercury.


Ordered. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

CelliniKS said:


> Ordered. Thanks for the help guys.


See. That was easy.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol, nothing to it but to do it. I'm not good at making decisions on purchases haha. Pretty stoked to get my mercury now though. Hoping it gets in before next Friday so I can use it that weekend.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

CelliniKS said:


> Lol, nothing to it but to do it. I'm not good at making decisions on purchases haha.


Yeah but you're a grown up now. And this is no Capita or Yes support group :grin::grin:


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Yeah but you're a grown up now. And this is no Capita or Yes support group


I thought this whole forum was a support group for snowboarders who aren't snowboarding at this very moment, but wish they were (that's my reason anyway)


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

bazman said:


> I thought this whole forum was a support group for snowboarders who aren't snowboarding at this very moment, but wish they were (that's my reason anyway)


Yeah, I pretty much just non stop refresh the active topics link while I'm at work.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

bazman said:


> I thought this whole forum was a support group for snowboarders who aren't snowboarding at this very moment, but wish they were (that's my reason anyway)


hahaha for that yes. But not for indecisive Capita or Yes buyers.


----------

